# Need help-looking to buy...



## IrwinJeff (Apr 26, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone out there has used the stihl MS390 and MS391 and what they think about those, or should I go with a Jonsered 2159? My price range is between 500 & 600. Right now I'm using an MS290, but want more power. I like the 64.1cc's of the 390 & 391, but don't like the extra weight the 391 carries with the new model. Or, should I go with the Jonsered 2159 and get the professional saw? Don't know which would cut faster. I'm looking to put a 16 inch bar on either. Any thoughts?


----------



## Gologit (Apr 27, 2010)

IrwinJeff said:


> I was wondering if anyone out there has used the stihl MS390 and MS391 and what they think about those, or should I go with a Jonsered 2159? My price range is between 500 & 600. Right now I'm using an MS290, but want more power. I like the 64.1cc's of the 390 & 391, but don't like the extra weight the 391 carries with the new model. Or, should I go with the Jonsered 2159 and get the professional saw? Don't know which would cut faster. I'm looking to put a 16 inch bar on either. Any thoughts?



Yeah. Ask this question in the chainsaw forum...you'll get plenty of answers.


----------



## joesawer (Apr 28, 2010)

IrwinJeff said:


> I was wondering if anyone out there has used the stihl MS390 and MS391 and what they think about those, or should I go with a Jonsered 2159? My price range is between 500 & 600. Right now I'm using an MS290, but want more power. I like the 64.1cc's of the 390 & 391, but don't like the extra weight the 391 carries with the new model. Or, should I go with the Jonsered 2159 and get the professional saw? Don't know which would cut faster. I'm looking to put a 16 inch bar on either. Any thoughts?




What are those? Wheel chocks?


----------



## ryan_marine (Apr 28, 2010)

You should be able to get a good 440 to 660 in that price range. My old 440 only cost me 350 on flebay. My 066 was 650 to the door. My log truck driver has his 460 for sale for 500 right now. 

Ray


----------



## GASoline71 (May 14, 2010)

Loggers don't use those saws... my wife uses an MS390 to trim her rose bushes...

Gary


----------



## 2dogs (May 14, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> Loggers don't use those saws... my wife uses an MS390 to trim her rose bushes...
> 
> Gary



Not true! I've been watching TV, real loggers don't use chainsaws at all. They use "tra-tors" and stumpers. BTW most trees now days grow in swamps. Southern swamps have snakes, northern swamps have moose. That's the only difference.


----------



## tlandrum (May 16, 2010)

asking about a 390 on the logging forum,thats a good one


----------



## bullbuck (May 23, 2010)

joesawer said:


> What are those? Wheel chocks?



haha too funny!


----------



## redprospector (May 23, 2010)

joesawer said:


> What are those? Wheel chocks?



Hahaha.
I tried using a Husky 357 for a wheel chock a couple of years ago.
It didn't fare too well.







Andy


----------



## bullbuck (May 23, 2010)

they dont work for blocking up a dozer either!somehow they cant hold the weight?go figure


----------



## joesawer (May 23, 2010)

Lol! The only time I see those kind of saws is when the truck driver pulls one out that he has run over and asks me if I can fix it!
The 257 is worth fixing at least!


----------



## bullbuck (May 23, 2010)

agreed,the 300 series burnt me on husqy alltogether,sure liking my stihls!


----------



## joesawer (May 23, 2010)

It was a typo I meant 357! The 357 kicks butt. The 372 and 395 brought me to husky.
There is just something I like about decent air filter system and dual ports.
Saws run so much better when they can breath!


----------



## bullbuck (May 23, 2010)

i had really good luck with the 257s,strong little saws


----------



## redprospector (May 24, 2010)

joesawer said:


> Lol! The only time I see those kind of saws is when the truck driver pulls one out that he has run over and asks me if I can fix it!
> The 257 is worth fixing at least!



Hahaha. You must be a psychic or something. 
My tailgate came open while pulling a loaded gooseneck up a steep hill. That 357 commited suicide by jumping out and throwing itself under the tires.
Romeo took it and made a race saw out of it for me. It's held together with bailing wire, and medical tape (we were out of ductape at the time). It's beat a lot of "pretty" saws in the last couple of years. 

Andy


----------



## joesawer (May 25, 2010)

redprospector said:


> Hahaha. You must be a psychic or something.
> My tailgate came open while pulling a loaded gooseneck up a steep hill. That 357 commited suicide by jumping out and throwing itself under the tires.
> Romeo took it and made a race saw out of it for me. It's held together with bailing wire, and medical tape (we were out of ductape at the time). It's beat a lot of "pretty" saws in the last couple of years.
> 
> Andy



Not psychic, lol just seen a lot of those little saws run over!


----------



## IrwinJeff (Jun 15, 2010)

Well, I didn't go with the 2165 or the 391. I got a new J-Red 2171. Can't wait to put the hurtin' on some firewood now!


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 23, 2010)

2dogs said:


> Not true! I've been watching TV, real loggers don't use chainsaws at all. They use "tra-tors" and stumpers. BTW most trees now days grow in swamps. Southern swamps have snakes, northern swamps have moose. That's the only difference.


. Your a funny guy !!!


----------



## dozerman37 (Jul 16, 2010)

good job with the 2171, for the money its the best. my uncle uses those and 575 husky, 460 stihl. i rock use3d saws bcuz ive been known to drop them out of the skidder. CRUNCH, ohhh yea a husky 262 makes the perfect wheel chock for a 230c timberjack. im gettin me a 2171 after i buy a limbing saw.


----------

